# Bellator FC 42



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator 42
Date: Apr 23, 2011
Location: Concho, Okla.
Venue: Lucky Star Casino
Broadcast: MTV2



> * Champion Cole Konrad vs. Paul Buentello (heavyweight non-title fight)
> * Tim Carpenter vs. Christian M'Pumbu (light-heavyweight tourney semifinal)
> * Richard Hale vs. D.J. Linderman (light-heavyweight tourney semifinal)


















​


> Bellator Fighting Championships officials have called upon another notable for a season-four non-title fight.
> 
> Officials today announced that heavyweight champion Cole Konrad (7-0 MMA, 5-0 BFC) will face his most accomplished opponent yet when he takes on UFC and Strikeforce veteran Paul Buentello (29-13 MMA, 0-0 BFC) at Bellator 42.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/23104/col...tello-non-title-fight-set-for-bellator-42.mma


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well this should be a good fight. You've got Cole Konrad a rising star and the Bellator Heavyweight Champion. Then you have veteran Paul Buentello who is trying to prove he is still relavent.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

I like Hale to beat Linderman, once he gets the takedown it should be over. But DJ is a heavyhanded dude so theres always a chance he catches Hale. And i also like Carpenter to decision M'Pumbu. Although im not impressed with him, i'm even less impressed with M'Pumbu.

Hale and Carpenter to meet in the finals for me. (which hale takes)


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Either way this should be a good night of fights.


----------

